
Many breakfast cereals still contaminated by weed killer, environmental group - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/12/health/glyphosate-cereals-ewg-study/index.html
======
challenger22
I hate it when I find traces of environmental group in my cereal.

------
jelliclesfarm
One constantly hears the refrain, “...but people need to eat! 10 billion by
2050!”. And it makes one wonder if people need to: 1. Eat breakfast
cereal...arguably a modern invention that was preceded by the survival of the
human species from caveman to urbanite. 2. Poisoned cereal, or ‘tainted’ by
glyphosate, as it were...by a broad-spectrum systemic herbicide and crop
desiccant and in this case, arguably an invention post-WW II. Bought to market
in 1974. Incidentally, the population from 1974-2017 has doubled which
..regrettably and arguably...hasn’t really helped the environment. Regrets and
arguments all around!

